# Moto 3 year review



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

I was just looking through the BD bashing thread, and saw some comments about no one posting up a review after the initial "Got my BD Bike!!!" post, so I thought I'd throw something out there.

I bought my Motobecane Le Champion and wrote up an initial review on MTBR because they always had the banner ad, and seemed too good to be true.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=116233

I've had it for a little over 2 and 1/2 years now...

No problems.

None at all. 

I've ridden about 7,000 miles on it. Done a couple races, a few time-trials, and a LOT of group rides. I've had it up to 56 mph twice...

I put different wheels on in the first 2 months, different brakes right off the bat, and added a wipperman quick link. Just changed the saddle a few months ago. 

Other than that.. no problems at all with the bike.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Moto 3 HOUR review*

I just got my new Immortal ICE. As in, JUST got it. This afternoon. It's still staring at me from inside the box. Will let you know how it goes...:thumbsup:


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for the report Wasser...always good to hear a longevity report!


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

cyclesport45 said:


> I just got my new Immortal ICE. As in, JUST got it. This afternoon. It's still staring at me from inside the box. Will let you know how it goes...:thumbsup:


Make sure you give us the post ride report and post pictures!:thumbsup:


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

wasserbox said:


> I was just looking through the BD bashing thread, and saw some comments about no one posting up a review after the initial "Got my BD Bike!!!" post, so I thought I'd throw something out there.
> 
> I bought my Motobecane Le Champion and wrote up an initial review on MTBR because they always had the banner ad, and seemed too good to be true.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I just ordered a Le Champ SL


----------



## ISL56 (Apr 28, 2006)

My LeChampion Team is also three years old.

No problems with it. There's about 9000 miles on it.

However, it needed some major work at my local LBS upon arrival. The crank was a mess, and the cables were too long. They fixed both issues. They had to order parts for the crank from Shimano. The frame had a cheesy 18 speed sticker on the frame tube, with a 20 speed kit???

Since then no issues. 

I've replaced the bars, stem, seat post, and fork with upgraded bits. Am on the second set of wheels and rear cluster. 

I am currently considering buying the Carbon Immortal Spirit Frame, my local LBS said they'd swap components from one frame to the other.

I, like many of you are perplexed by the continued bashing of BD and Moto by others on this site. I've bought two from them. Built them up at home, and took them to the LBS for check-up. My mechanic gladly tuned the bike up. 

Since I'm saving significant money on the purchase, I reluctantly accept the poor pre-assembly from the factory.

I would purchase from them again though. You just need to know what to expect.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Immortal Ice, postride.*

Built bike Thursday night, took it for a very short test ride Friday before yet another snowstorm (Eastern Massachusetts). My short list of impressions.
1. Ultegra SL components are the balls.
2. The saddle is a throw-away.
3. This bike came with a flippable Ritchey stem, which I did. 
4. I don't have to buy pedals. Came with the Ultegra SL pedals.
5. Headset was a little loose. Fixed that when flipping stem. All cables need minor tweaking.
6. Anybody need reflectors?? Oops, forgot the spoke protector.
7. These components on this frame feels like a serious upgrade from previous rides. But, I will re-assess my impression after a few real rides. After the New England weather gods turn off the freaking snowmaking machine...:mad2:


----------

